
Facebook Chat supports syntax highlighting - OisinMoran
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5xq3jj/facebook_chat_supports_syntax_highlighting/
======
OisinMoran
Note: This does not work on mobile or messenger.com

Does anyone here know of any documentation of this or other hidden gems in FB
chat?

